# Will sales of the gs3 be delayed due to Apple being bitches?



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry for my language, but im a little annoyed.. I preordered this phone and im expecting it early July... It seems like samsung isn't stepping down from Apple one bit.. Do yous think this will make a big impact??

I guess if you can't beat em, sue em! What jokes

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## martian-dx7 (Sep 13, 2011)

Apple can suck it...they are scared that Android is taking over the smartphone market. But this is what Samsung said about it..."We would also like to assure consumers that the U.S. launch and sales of the GALAXY S III will proceed as planned." So I guess we don't need to worry about it. Hopefully.....​http://www.huffingto..._n_1576146.html​


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

Honestly ive been looking up places like droid-life and other sites just for this reason. On one hand I feel a bit more confident that it wont get delayed because samsung said so and on the other hand...i think apple just may have a legit case because of the entire s voice thing (and honestly from what i heard s voice was some crap and i really could not care if it was in the phone or not). Im REALLY hoping that this phone comes in by early july or maybe even earlier since it said "ship by july 9th" instead of "released july 9th" but i guess we just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

did they change it to the 9th? last I checked it was the 8th.


----------



## sfobrien (Aug 3, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> did they change it to the 9th? last I checked it was the 8th.


Website said ninth when I ordered.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

damn, well hopefully that's just worse case scenario.


----------

